# Grandin Road: 50% Off, 13 Hours Only



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Since she is on sale and listed as being nearly gone, I sprang for the Spider Lady... Thanks (I think).


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Since she is on sale and listed as being nearly gone, I sprang for the Spider Lady... Thanks (I think).


I'm sorely tempted to buy two of the AtmosFearFX DVDs, but just can't get past $14.00 shipping for two DVDs.


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you, thank you!!! I Did buy two of the DVDs and a inflatable neon tree. I really appreciate the link. I'm not sure why I didn't get it in my email, but no matter you rock.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to be of service.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I'm sorely tempted to buy two of the AtmosFearFX DVDs, but just can't get past $14.00 shipping for two DVDs.


That is the same shipping amount that I wound up paying... I don't blame you for passing



vonroll said:


> I'm not sure why I didn't get it in my email, but no matter you rock.


I received an e-mail, but my dumb @ss deleted it by accident while I was attempting to find a free shipping code online, only to find that it was either that or the earlier 50% off (gee, wonder which is the better deal).


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> I received an e-mail, but my dumb @ss deleted it by accident while I was attempting to find a free shipping code online, only to find that it was either that or the earlier 50% off (gee, wonder which is the better deal).


yes! I went looking for a free shipping code online to combine with the 50% off, ... no dice. It's one or the other, so be careful what your cart prices reflect before hitting the order button.


----------



## Darkestnyte (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I just spent a bunch of money, but 50% is too good to pass up. Also if anyone needs it-I have a free shipping code. If you type in 'TREAT' you will get free shipping sitewide, in case someone needs something that isn't included in this sale.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you Saruman!!!   :*


----------

